
Who is tech's most influential person? Vote Here - tdenk94
http://blog.venturestorm.com/techs-most-influential-person-championship/
======
sigmar
<snark warning>

I have a hard time understanding why people would vote Zuckerberg (unless they
are equating that more money means more influence). If he is the most
influential, I see little evidence that he is using his influence to effect
anything meaningful to happen.

Facebook has only advanced the status quo since inception (iterative, not
innovative). It seems to just blatantly rip off other services to advance
their market position (periscope, medium) or just acquires competition
(instagram, whatsapp).

</snark>

